#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Social Media >  >  The biggest barriers that you have faced on your creativity

## Jonny

Creativity is a critical for business. Fear of Failure, Over Control, No Incentive, Being Passive. 
These are in my point of view. Please share your thoughts or barriers with me.

----------


## Bhavya

For me the biggest barrier I face for my blog writing is lack of motivation, and poor time management.

----------

